#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA codes & standards Requests

## mohsenkalantar

Any NFPA codes & standards Requests

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 101 : 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 170:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 20:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 20:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



NFPA 25-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 25-2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 70:2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 70E-2012 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 72: 2013  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 72: 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 76:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 13:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 14:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 30:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 30:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 36:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 51:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 51B:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 52:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 54:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 58:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 2001:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 412:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 450:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 472:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 484:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 497:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 82:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 88A:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 90A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 505:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 520:2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 251:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



NFPA 260:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 262:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 271:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## mohsenkalantar

1001:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1002:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1021:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1081:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1194:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1600:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1670:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1961:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 901:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 12A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 15:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
17A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18A:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

601:2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 610:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

664:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

703:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
705:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
730:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

731:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 750:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
780:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

Thank you very much! I appreciate this very much!

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Thank you very much! I appreciate this very much!



Dear rltomkinson
If you need any NFPA up to 2014, let me know. Here i linked some of NFPA with older version, but I can provide the latest version of most of them. I want to know how many people will be interested in this standard and how many of them want the upper version.
thanks

----------


## mohsenkalantar

22:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

34:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
51A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
54:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 69:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
75:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

77:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
80:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
86:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

101A:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
105:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
130:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
150:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

204:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
220:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

221:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
225:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

241:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
265:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
269:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

275:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
289:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
291:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

301:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
306:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
312:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
385:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

403:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
414:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
422:2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
430:2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
496:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
499:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

551:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
555:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

801:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
853:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1031:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1142:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1051:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1192:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1221:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1402:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1404:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1583:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1851:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1852:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1906:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1931:2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1963:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1965:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1971:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1982:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1989:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1999:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2010:2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2113:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

mohsenkalantar:

Thanks for your time spent in sharing these valuable resources.

Regards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 11:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 14:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 54:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 36:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 550:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 232:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 40:2007


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 13D:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 13R:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 24:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 30B:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 914:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 10:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 12:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 10:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 12:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jaackk46

Thank you

----------


## chtm

Thanks, bro!

----------


## sherio9

U R Awsome

----------


## dantekato

please provide me nfpa 15-2012, nfpa 16-2011, nfpa750-2010,nfpa 80-2013, nfpa 22-2013, nfpa 24-2013, nfpa 96-2014, nfpa 17A-2013, nfpa 12-2011, nfpa 92-2012, nfpa 92A-2009, nfpa 92B-2009, nfpa 5000-2012. thank you sir in advance.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 11:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 12:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 14:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 15:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 16-2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 17-2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 17A-2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 22-2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 24-2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 36:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 54:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 80-2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 80A-2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

Do you have NFPA 75-2013, NFPA 90A-2015, NFPA 90B-2015 & NFPA 5000-2012?
Thanks!

----------


## rltomkinson

Do you have NFPA 75-2013, NFPA 90A-2015, NFPA 90B-2015 & NFPA 5000-2012?
Thanks!

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi
NFPA 92:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



NFPA 92A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 92B:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 96:2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi
NFPA 92:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 92A:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 92B:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 96:2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot for all!

----------


## dantekato

thank you so much mosenkalantar. i can now take exam to civil defense UAE. but still i need nfpa 5000-2012 and nfpa 750-2010. thank you again my friend.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 750:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 5000:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 90A:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 90B:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 96:2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 75:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 96:2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 75:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hnk2304

Dear All,
Do anybody has Certified Fire Protection Specialist (CFPS) Practice Examination which provides details on exam content and strategy as well as more than 100 retired exam questions. This is NPFA publication. This is not NFPA Fire Protection Handbook but publication related to CFPS exam. Please share the link to download it URGENT Please

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

Please provide me with the latest edition for NFPA 30 (2015 Edition) and NFPA 16 (2011 Edition)

----------


## imam79104

can any one help me finding NFPA 110

thx

----------


## dantekato

Thank you Mr. Mosen..

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 16:2011


GO TO PREVIOUS PAGE

NFPA 30:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 110:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## mohsenkalantar

NFPA 16:2011
GO TO PREVIOUS PAGE

NFPA 30:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 110:2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

Hi Mr Imam,
you can find it and any other code on my account on One Drive:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Javarga5691

Sorry for ruining your business, but NFPA codes became freely accessible at nfpa dot org /freeaccess

----------


## rltomkinson

They are and they aren't. First, you must have internet access on your job site, where you are working because that is where you will need them - not back at the office. Second, even if you do have internet access, you still cannot print them out or copy and paste a section of them into an email.

That is why many of us are here looking for pdf copies. I can use them anywhere. I generally don't have internet access on the job site at all, or it is very poor and sporadic.

----------


## rltomkinson

They are and they aren't. First, you must have internet access on your job site, where you are working because that is where you will need them - not back at the office. Second, even if you do have internet access, you still cannot print them out or copy and paste a section of them into an email.

That is why many of us are here looking for pdf copies. I can use them anywhere. I generally don't have internet access on the job site at all, or it is very poor and sporadic.

----------


## Javarga5691

Fair enough, I agree with you.

----------


## imam79104

thank you Mr Ahmed

----------


## sherio9

I'm downloading the codes ..... it's a really great ..... many thanks

----------


## udeemeesuk

Mr.Ahmed, thank you very much.

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot

----------


## virtech1

members pl upload folloeing nfpa handbooks
nfpa-20H-2013 
nfpa-101H-2012
nfpa-72H-2013
nfpa-99-2012
nfpa-54H-2012

Regards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> members pl upload folloeing nfpa handbooks
> nfpa-20H-2013 
> nfpa-101H-2012
> nfpa-72H-2013
> nfpa-99-2012
> nfpa-54H-2012
> 
> Regards



Dear Friend 
please check this page


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I can not understand 20H. if your request is in above page, tell me. thanksSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## viskzsenior

any one has Fire Protection Systems: Inspection, Test & Maintenance Manual?

----------


## viskzsenior

Fire Protection Systems: Inspection, Test & Maintenance Manual request.

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks for the upload mohsenkalantar

----------


## eng_alaa1977

thank you friends

----------


## sumon emam

Thanks for wonderful sharing! Do you have following handbook:

Flammable and combustible liquids code handbook
By
Robert P Benedetti

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Thanks for wonderful sharing! Do you have following handbook:
> 
> Flammable and combustible liquids code handbook
> By
> Robert P Benedetti



Sorry i can help in finding NFPA Docs

----------


## rltomkinson

> Sorry i can help in finding NFPA Docs



Do you have copies of any of the NFPA Handbooks?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Do you have copies of any of the NFPA Handbooks?



Hi Dear Brother
which one do you need?

----------


## rltomkinson

I would like the NFPA 70-2014 Handbook, the NFPA 70E-2015 Handbook and the NFPA 72-2013 Handbook if you have them.

----------


## tmlim

Hi all.

Do anyone have the latest NFPA 551 2013 edition?  Please upload this.  Appreciate it very much.

Happy New Year 2015 to one and all.

----------


## tmlim

Hi all.

Do anyone have the latest NFPA 551 2013 edition?  Please upload this.  Appreciate it very much.

Happy New Year 2015 to one and all.

----------


## eng_alaa1977

i need a new edition of NFPA 415 


can I find itSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## eng_alaa1977

i need a new edition of NFPA 415 
can I find it

----------


## zampacaanas

Hi eng_alaa1977, i have nfpa 415 2013 edition. just give your email add.

----------


## virtech1

hi, zampacaanas
pl.send me nfpa 415 2013 on 
gohilvpg@gmail.com

----------


## virtech1

hi, zampacaanas
pl.send me nfpa 415 2013 on 
gohilvpg@gmail.com

----------


## zampacaanas

hi virtech1.... sure.

----------


## zampacaanas

> Hi all.
> 
> Do anyone have the latest NFPA 551 2013 edition?  Please upload this.  Appreciate it very much.
> 
> Happy New Year 2015 to one and all.



give me your email add... i'll send it to you.

----------


## virtech1

Hi, zampacannas

pl. send me nfpa 551 2013 edition on my e-mail

gohilvpg@gmail.com
if u need anything pl.tell me

----------


## virtech1

Hi, zampacannas

pl. send me nfpa 551 2013 edition on my e-mail

gohilvpg@gmail.com
if u need anything pl.tell me

----------


## virtech1

hi, zampacannas

can u please share NFPA204, NFPA 99 & NFPA 99C 2012 editions.

my e-mail is : gohilvpg@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## virtech1

hi, zampacannas

can u please share NFPA204, NFPA 99 & NFPA 99C 2012 editions.

my e-mail is : gohilvpg@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## zampacaanas

> hi, zampacannas
> 
> can u please share NFPA204, NFPA 99 & NFPA 99C 2012 editions.
> 
> my e-mail is : gohilvpg@gmail.com
> 
> thanks



i'll send to you later... i need to know what's your purpose, why you need this nfpa standard?

----------


## virtech1

hi, zampacannas



i am in MEP field nfpa 204 is for smoke and heat vent. NFPA 99 is for healthcare facilities. 

NFPA 99C is medical gas pipeline systems.

request u to send me on 

gohilvpg@gmail.comSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## tmlim

Hi zampacaanas

Appreicate if the NFPA 551 2013 is sent to me. My email address is rarelim07@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Wijayap

Dear All,

You can now have a free access to all NFPA codes.
Open the NFPA website and choose free access.
You have to register first to get this free access.

Have a nice day

----------


## rltomkinson

From the NFPA website, can you print out a code section that you need? Can you copy and paste a code section into an email? If you cannot do either one of those things, then the NFPA web site is useless to me. I don't need to just be able to read the code myself, but I need to be able to get that information to the electricians in the field. I need to be able to copy and paste code sections into emails to the GC and/or architect in charge of the job, explaining why we are required to doing something in a different manner than what the drawings show. That is why I am constantly looking for pdf versions of the codes.

----------


## virtech1

true for me.

well for benifit of all one should share complete NFPA editions which icludes all nfpa.

if some body have complete nfpas with latest edition pl.share

----------


## virtech1

true for me.

well for benifit of all one should share complete NFPA editions which icludes all nfpa.

if some body have complete nfpas with latest edition pl.share

----------


## rltomkinson

virtech1,

As Wijayap stated above, you can read all of the NFPA documents on their website. I believe that you have to register with them first. Unfortunately for me, I usually need to be able to do more than just read them. I need to get information somewhere else electronically.

----------


## f81aa

> From the NFPA website, can you print out a code section that you need? Can you copy and paste a code section into an email? If you cannot do either one of those things, then the NFPA web site is useless to me. I don't need to just be able to read the code myself, but I need to be able to get that information to the electricians in the field. I need to be able to copy and paste code sections into emails to the GC and/or architect in charge of the job, explaining why we are required to doing something in a different manner than what the drawings show. That is why I am constantly looking for pdf versions of the codes.



Hi:

I agree with you. What you stated happens to many of us.

Regards

----------


## lirff

Excellent thread guys, found what I was looking for thanks to you all

regards

lirff

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Members can some body help to find the following
*NFPA 12: Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems 

Current Edition: 2015* 

Regards

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Members can some body help to find the following
*NFPA 12: Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems 

Current Edition: 2015* 

Regards

----------


## akbavra

Download here latest NFPA 20
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Download here latest NFPA 17 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download here NFPA 704
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

List of New NFPA Codes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Download here latest NFPA 20
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> 
> ...



provide a link where you do not register or provide a loginSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## kavita_00

> Download here latest NFPA 20
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> 
> ...



Dear akbavra,
I am not able to download from the links provided by you. Can you upload same in "4Shared" or similar links.

Thanks & Regards

----------


## santoso_hse@yahoo.co.id

You are magic man....awesome....

----------


## eng_alaa1977

> Hi eng_alaa1977, i have nfpa 415 2013 edition. just give your email add.



Hi zampacaanas 
my mail address is :
alaa.galal@yahoo.com 
Pls. Send me NFPA 415 Latest Edition .
Thanks in advance

----------


## epcman

Anybody have the NFPA 76 2012 version. Please share and thanks for your support.

----------


## jay330

thanks alot..

----------


## Pjotr65

> Anybody have the NFPA 76 2012 version. Please share and thanks for your support.



here you go;

----------


## lagutierrez

Hi 
Pls. Can you get NFPA 654 Latest Edition .
Thanks in advance

----------


## Pjotr65

> Hi 
> Pls. Can you get NFPA 654 Latest Edition .
> Thanks in advance



here you go:  654-2013 (next revision is due in 2017)

----------


## potatoteddy

NFPA 550 please share if you have, thanks in advance!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have 2007 of 550 if that helps

----------


## Pjotr65

Hereby the 2012 version of the 550 (next revision is in 2017)

ciao,
Pjotr

----------


## virtech1

dear all,



please shae NFPAs-99,2,34, 101A, 105, 111, 120,122, 130, 22, 230, 495,551, 502 & 731 latest editions

thanks in advanceSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 101A: Guide on Alternative Approaches to Life Safety //2016

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 120: Standard for Fire Prevention and Control in Coal Mines //2015

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 130: Standard for Fixed Guideway Transit and Passenger Rail Systems //2014

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 230: Standard for the Fire Protection of Storage //2003  *Next edition: withdrawn*

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 495: Explosive Materials Code //2013  (next edition 2018)

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 502: Standard for Road Tunnels, Bridges, and Other Limited Access Highways //2014 (next edition 2017)

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 551: Guide for the Evaluation of Fire Risk Assessments (2016)

----------


## Pjotr65

> please share NFPAs-99,2,34, 101A, 105, 111, 120,122, 130, 22, 230, 495,551, 502 & 731 latest editions



Still to go: 2 - 22 - 99 - 34 - 105 - 111 - 122 - 731  (don't have them or not the latest of these)

ciao, Pjotr.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Pro,
could any one provide NFPA 557:2016 or the old one of 2012 edition, Please?
thanks in advance
Partha.

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Pro,
could any one provide NFPA 557:2016 or the old one of 2012 edition, Please?
thanks in advance
Partha.

----------


## Marty Thompson

You probably have this but all I could find is the draft? on slideshare.

The 2016 is viewable on the NFPA website

----------


## Pjotr65

Hereby the 557 , 2012 version (perhaps Madgy has the 2016?)

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks a lot Bros.
Partha.

----------


## fchb2000

Thanks

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks a lot Pjotr65

----------


## micaziv

Dear Pjotr, thank you for your great posts

----------


## micaziv

Dear Pjotr, thank you for your great posts

----------


## sambun

> Hereby the 557 , 2012 version (perhaps Madgy has the 2016?)



Thank Pjotr65 !

----------


## sambun

> Hereby the 557 , 2012 version (perhaps Madgy has the 2016?)



Thank Pjotr65 !

----------


## DM2

Below are links to NFPA Standards which were updated in 2016, which include the following:

NFPA Standards have have been updated in 2016
NFPA 2 - Hydrogen Technologies Code
NFPA 11 - Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam
NFPA 13 - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems
NFPA 13D - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in One- and Two-Family Dwellings and Manufactured Homes
NFPA 13R - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems In Low-Rise Residential Occupancies
NFPA 14 - Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems
NFPA 20 - Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection
NFPA 24 - Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances
NFPA 31 - Standard for the Installation of Oil-Burning Equipment
NFPA 32 - Standard for Drycleaning Facilities
NFPA 33 - Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials
NFPA 35 - Standard for the Manufacture of Organic Coatings
NFPA 40 - Standard for the Storage and Handling of Cellulose Nitrate Film
NFPA 53 - Recommended Practice on Materials, Equipment, and Systems Used in Oxygen-Enriched Atmospheres
NFPA 55 - Compressed Gases and Cryogenic Fluids Code
NFPA 59A - Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)
NFPA 70B - Recommended Practice for Electrical Equipment Maintenance
NFPA 72 - National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code
NFPA 73 - Standard for Electrical Inspections for Existing Dwellings
NFPA 76 - Standard for the Fire Protection of Telecommunications Facilities
NFPA 80 - Standard for Fire Doors and Other Opening Protectives
NFPA 101A - Guide on Alternative Approaches to Life Safety
NFPA 102 - Standard for Grandstands, Folding and Telescopic Seating, Tents, and Membrane Structures
NFPA 105 - Standard for Smoke Door Assemblies and Other Opening Protectives
NFPA 110 - Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems
NFPA 111 - Standard on Stored Electrical Energy Emergency and Standby Power Systems
NFPA 115 - Standard for Laser Fire Protection
NFPA 150 - Standard on Fire and Life Safety in Animal Housing Facilities
NFPA 160 - Standard for the Use of Flame Effects Before an Audience
NFPA 211 - Standard for Chimneys, Fireplaces, Vents, and Solid Fuel-Burning Appliances
NFPA 291 - Recommended Practice for Fire Flow Testing and Marking of Hydrants
NFPA 303 - Fire Protection Standard for Marinas and Boatyards
NFPA 307 - Standard for the Construction and Fire Protection of Marine Terminals, Piers, and Wharves
NFPA 312 - Standard for Fire Protection of Vessels During Construction, Conversion, Repair, and Lay-Up
NFPA 350 - Guide for Safe Confined Space Entry and Work
NFPA 400 - Hazardous Materials Code
NFPA 409 - Standard on Aircraft Hangars
NFPA 415 - Standard on Airport Terminal Buildings, Fueling Ramp Drainage, and Loading Walkways
NFPA 418 - Standard for Heliports
NFPA 423 - Standard for Construction and Protection of Aircraft Engine Test Facilities
NFPA 520 - Standard on Subterranean Spaces
NFPA 551 - Guide for the Evaluation of Fire Risk Assessments
NFPA 556 - Guide on Methods for Evaluating Fire Hazard to Occupants of Passenger Road Vehicles
NFPA 652 - Standard on the Fundamentals of Combustible Dust
NFPA 820 - Standard for Fire Protection in Wastewater Treatment and Collection Facilities
NFPA 901 - Standard Classifications for Incident Reporting and Fire Protection Data
NFPA 1037 - Standard on Fire Marshal Professional Qualifications
NFPA 1051 - Standard for Wildland Firefighting Personnel Professional Qualifications
NFPA 1071 - Standard for Emergency Vehicle Technician Professional Qualifications
NFPA 1126 - Standard for the Use of Pyrotechnics Before a Proximate Audience
NFPA 1221 - Standard for the Installation, Maintenance, and Use of Emergency Services Communications Systems
NFPA 1405 - Guide for Land-Based Fire Departments That Respond to Marine Vessel Fires
NFPA 1600 - Standard on Disaster/Emergency Management and Business Continuity/Continuity of Operations Programs
NFPA 1710 - Standard for the Organization and Deployment of Fire Suppression Operations, Emergency Medical Operations, and Special Operations to the Public by Career Fire Departments
NFPA 1901 - Standard for Automotive Fire Apparatus
NFPA 1906 - Standard for Wildland Fire Apparatus
NFPA 1912 - Standard for Fire Apparatus Refurbishing
NFPA 1917 - Standard for Automotive Ambulances
NFPA 1977 - Standard on Protective Clothing and Equipment for Wildland Fire Fighting
NFPA 1984 - Standard on Respirators for Wildland Fire-Fighting Operations
NFPA 1991 - Standard on Vapor-Protective Ensembles for Hazardous Materials Emergencies and CBRN Terrorism Incidents
NFPA Standards which are new and 1st Issued in 2016
NFPA 67 - Guide on Explosion Protection for Gaseous Mixtures in Pipe Systems
NFPA 214 - Standard on Water-Cooling Towers
NFPA 557 - Standard for Determination of Fire Loads for Use in Structural Fire Protection Design
NFPA 951 - Guide to Building and Utilizing Digital Information
NFPA 1730 - Standard on Organization and Deployment of Fire Prevention Inspection and Code Enforcement, Plan Review, Investigation, and Public Education Operations to the Public
NFPA 1953 - Standard on Protective Ensembles for Contaminated Water Diving
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: egpet.net

----------


## acier58

DM2

Thank you very much.
It's a huge gift you make to the community.

Regards

----------


## rubgen

What a work! Congratulatiuons!!!!!

----------


## gasenilahmad

One of the best posts & shared files in egpet, thank you very much for this wonderful effort.

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## virtech1

Dear DM2,



Great great great contribution to the community. Can you please share others standards also which are updated with handbooks? ThanksSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Anakorn

DM2

 Thank you very much.

----------


## philby

Here are some NFPA codes that have never (as far as I know) been shared here. They are all the latest versions. They have been split up into 6 RAR files.

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

great, great, great share. thanks

----------


## sambun

DM2, you are appreciated !

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks a lot Philby.

----------


## philby

Here are some NFPA handbooks that haven't been shared yet.

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

> Below are links to NFPA Standards which were updated in 2016, which include the following:
> [INDENT]
> NFPA Standards have have been updated in 2016
> ..........snip.............
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you DM for the post, but I cannot seem to unzip the files.
I keep getting an error message stating that windows does not recognize the compression method.
(even after entering the password)

Can you tell me what program you used to zip the files?
Thank you.

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

It is a great, great, great share. I have no words for how to thank you for your great contribution. Great for complete community.

If you have following handbooks please share so that it becomes complete:

a) NFPA-54H-2015
b) NFPA-30H-2015
c) NFPA-110H-2016
d) NFPA-79H-2015
e) NFPA-96H-2014
f) NFPA-780H-2014
g) NFPA-92H-2012
h) NFPA-24H-2013
I) NFPA-101A H-2013
J) NFPA-820H-2012
K) NFPA-291H-2013.

Thanks in advance

----------


## philby

Here are another 2 handbooks

NFPA 30 - 2015 Handbook
NFPA 54 - 2015 Handbook

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

You are a great blessing to the complete community, We can not and will not forget your great great contribution to the world of knowledge.

Please keep sharing other books also. I am really speechless and do not have the enough words to thank you

----------


## DM2

> Thank you DM for the post, but I cannot seem to unzip the files.
> I keep getting an error message stating that windows does not recognize the compression method.
> (even after entering the password)
> 
> Can you tell me what program you used to zip the files?
> Thank you.



The ZIP file is password protected.  I use "PeaZip" (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), which is free, but any program that can decompress files should work.  If you are using another file extraction program, you should be prompted for a password, which is posted at the bottom of the original post.  Most people in this group, that I see do this, use a password of *"egpet.net"* as the password.  That's what I used when I protected the file.

----------


## satria48

You're great man! Thanks a lot.

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

Can you please share other handbooks also if you have. That will be great help. Thank in advance

----------


## DM2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DM2

The below link to the other handbooks requested.  

I deleted the link to the NFPA 72 handbook above because the copy in this ZIP file has bookmarks.

Password is "egpet.net" for the ZIP file.

NFPA 72 - National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code Handbook  2016
NFPA 79 - Electrical Standard for Industrial Machinery Handbook  2015
NFPA 80 - Standard for Fire Doors and Other Opening Protectives Handbook  2016
NFPA 90A - Standard for the Installation of Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems Handbook  2015
NFPA 92 - Standard for Smoke Control Systems Handbook  2012
NFPA 110 - Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems Handbook  2010
NFPA 110 - Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems Handbook  2013
NFPA 140 - Standard on Motion Picture and Television Production Studio Soundstages, Approved Production Facilities, and Production Locations Handbook  2013
NFPA 220 - Standard on Types of Building Construction Handbook  2012
NFPA 291 - Recommended Practice for Fire Flow Testing and Marking of Hydrants Handbook  2013
NFPA 409 - Standard on Aircraft Hangars Handbook  2011
NFPA 780 - Standard for the Installation of Lightning Protection Systems Handbook  2014
NFPA 820 - Standard for Fire Protection in Wastewater Treatment and Collection Facilities Handbook  2012
NFPA 1500 - Standard on Fire Department Occupational Safety and Health Program Handbook  2013
NFPA 1584 - Standard on the Rehabilitation Process for Members During Emergency Operations and Training Exercises Handbook  2008
NFPA 1851 - Standard on Selection, Care, and Maintenance of Protective Ensembles for Structural Fire Fighting and Proximity Fire Fighting Handbook 2014
NFPA 1911 - Standard for the Inspection, Maintenance, Testing, and Retirement of In-Service Automotive Fire Apparatus Handbook  2012
NFPA 1911 - Standard for the Inspection, Maintenance, Testing, and Retirement of In-Service Automotive Fire Apparatus  2012
NFPA 1971 - Standard on Protective Ensembles for Structural Fire Fighting and Proximity Fire Fighting Handbook - 2013


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## philby

Here are another 10 NFPA codes.

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

Dear DM2,

Great share and great contribution, for completing the collection now only NFPA-24-2013 Handbook & NFPA-96-2016 Handbook pending. Well if anybody has NICET Fire alarm code handbook Level 1 to 4 please share.

Thanks in advance

----------


## DM2

Well now I'm embarrassed...I thought I got them all.

Link Deleted due to error...see Marty's post below.
I looked for NFPA 96 Handbook, But I didn't see it.  I've actually never seen a NFPA 96 handbook.  Are you sure it exists?

Sure enough...Called NFPA and NFPA 96 Handbook, 2014 edition is available.  I'm now checking to see why I can't find it on the IHS Web Site.

----------


## virtech1

dear DM2,

i could see that NFPA-96H 2014 from nfpa website. NICET fire alarm handbook also one can see in nfpa website

----------


## Marty Thompson

I cleaned the 24 handbook...NFPA 24HB13 2013 Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> Well now I'm embarrassed...I thought I got them all.
> 
> Here's **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...







> I cleaned the 24 handbook...NFPA 24HB13 2013 Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for both.

----------


## DM2

Sorry for not cleaning the file guy's...Marty...thanks for cleaning it.  I've deleted the file so people should download Marty's link.

----------


## sauro

thanks a lot dm2 and marty. what about NFPA 1 Handbook, do you have a copy.

----------


## sauro

> thanks a lot dm2 and marty. what about NFPA 1 Handbook, do you have a copy.



sorry. i mean nfpa 10

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## acier58

> Well now I'm embarrassed...I thought I got them all.
> 
> Here's **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi DM,

Edit your post #151 and remove the link.  You can replace it by the sentence  "link deleted".

Regards

----------


## DM2

Here's **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Sorry...I didn't take the time to add the bookmarks yet.

----------


## philby

Here is NFPA 1- 2015 with bookmarks, and fully searchable.

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

If you have, NEC Electrical Inspection Manual, 2014 Edition, please share

----------


## virtech1

Dear Philby,

If you have NICET fire alarm handbooks please share

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 1 2015, Amendments 1 and 2, Erratas 1 and 2

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks Thompson

----------


## magdy_eng

> Hereby the 557 , 2012 version (perhaps Madgy has the 2016?)



here is the 2016 Edition
sorry I just see the post

----------


## magdy_eng

kindly find below link for NFPA-10 Handbook 2010 Ed.
thank you to all for these valuable share
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

I search this NFPA:
NFPA 1072, NFPA 1091, NFPA 10A, NFPA 110T
NFPA 1122L, NFPA 11B, NFPA 1202, NFPA 1231
NFPA 124, NFPA 12B, NFPA 12C-T, NFPA 12TR
NFPA 1300, NFPA 1301, NFPA 13A, NFPA 13L
NFPA 1406, NFPA 1408, NFPA 1420, NFPA 1461
NFPA 1470, NFPA 14A, NFPA 1501, NFPA 1616
NFPA 16A, NFPA 1700, NFPA 1802, NFPA 1858
NFPA 1877, NFPA 1914, NFPA 1937, NFPA 1986
NFPA 1987, NFPA 231, NFPA 231A, NFPA 231B, 
NFPA 231C, NFPA 231E, NFPA 231F, NFPA 272
NFPA 277, NFPA 297, NFPA 298, NFPA 327, NFPA 328
NFPA 328, NFPA 386, NFPA 430, NFPA 432, NFPA 451
NFPA 46, NFPA 475, NFPA 495L, NFPA 566, NFPA 57
NFPA 60A, NFPA 61D, NFPA 656, NFPA 663,
NFPA 770, NFPA 86A, NFPA 88, NFPA 913
NFPA 92M, NFPA 950, NFPA 97

please share any, if you have this...

----------


## DM2

Popov,
You're making reference to several outdated NFPA 72 standards, which were done away with in about 1993 (72A. 72B, 72C, 72D, 72E, 72F, 72G).  These were all consolidated into NFPA 72 in, or around, 1993.

What edition are you interested in...the most current?

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

Could someone please help with:

NFPA 11:2016 Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam
NFPA 15:2012 Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection
&


NFPA 16:2015 Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems?

Thank you very much in advance!See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 11 2016 Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam.pdf

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 15 2012 Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 16 2015 Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## georgecis

Thank you very much Marty,
Greatly appreciated !

----------


## virtech1

Dear all,

There are so many sharing of NFPA standards, Anybody who has all the latest version, Can you please share all in one common .zip or .rar file. 

This will be great help for the community.

----------


## popov_al

> Popov,
> You're making reference to several outdated NFPA 72 standards, which were done away with in about 1993 (72A. 72B, 72C, 72D, 72E, 72F, 72G).  These were all consolidated into NFPA 72 in, or around, 1993.
> 
> What edition are you interested in...the most current?



big thx for answer...

i search any last edition...

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 72 2016 National Fire Alarm Code

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## harryoz

I'm looking for NFPA 13R-2016, would greatly appreciate any help on this request.

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 13R 2016 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems In Low-Rise Residential Occupancies

----------


## harryoz

Cheers Marty, thanks for that!

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks a lot dude.

----------


## shurjil

Hi All ..



Can anyone share the NFPA 13 - 2016 Handbook ..

This will be great help for the community ..See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

DM2, gtpol57, magdy_eng, Marty Thompson, philby, and Pjotr65: Thanks for your great contribution.

I hope nobody was left out.

Regards

----------


## siddiqsh

plz share NFPA 704 in pdf

----------


## heromath

Does any one has NFPA 12 2015 in file PDF?.
Please share it. 
Thank you very much!

----------


## efendibey

> Does any one has NFPA 12 2015 in file PDF?.
> Please share it. 
> Thank you very much!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## efendibey

> plz share NFPA 704 in pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

dear efendibey,

thanks for sharing.

Deat DM2, mohammad3010,  philby, martythompson, magdy_eng please all Latest NFPA in one file at once please please

----------


## siddiqsh

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot

----------


## heromath

Does anybody has code NFPA 5000 2015?
Please share it.
Thank you very much!

----------


## chootymalli

DM2, gtpol57, magdy_eng, Marty Thompson, philby, and Pjotr65: Thank you all for the great support to fellow engineers.

Please share if any one have NFPA 415 2016

----------


## DM2

here's a link to NFPA 5000, 2015 edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: egpet.net

----------


## heromath

Thank to DM2 so much!

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Farhan Ali

I need NFPA Fire Protection Handbook.
Can anyone provide it to me?

----------


## micaziv

I can't believe! It's so good to be true. There is no word to express gratitude...This world still exists because of such good people exist. God bless you for your kindness

----------


## mutrosa

thanks a lot

----------


## DM2

The current editon of the NFPA Fire Protection Handbook, is the 20th edition.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The current edition of the SFPE Fire Protection Handbook, is the 5th edition.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I prefer the SFPE handbook, over the NFPA Handbook.

Password: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

All the current NFPA files are shared on the GroupEgpet channel on Telegram

----------


## virtech1

dear marty,

Can't you share it on 4shared please?

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have given you a way to get them, my 4shared folder is full, I do not guarantee to keep my files up here for years and years and keep uploading them when they go down. Go to the cloud. (Telegram)

----------


## pwijaya

Can anyone share NFPA 231, please.

Many thanks, Paul

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks a Lot DM2.
Wonderful sharing.
Partha.

----------


## DM2

> Can anyone share NFPA 231, please.



The first edition of NFPA 231 was published in 1972 and there were seven (7) subsequent editions published (total of 8 editions), with the last edition published in 1998.  

The standard was **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  NFPA 230 had two (2) editions...The 1999 edition and then the 2003 edition.  In 2005 NFPA 230 was also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I don't have any of the NFPA 231 editions.  I do have the 1999 and 2003 editions of NFPA 230, as well as the current and prior editions of NFPA 1.  Which would you like?

----------


## Anakorn

Dear all

Can anyone share the NFPA 20 - 2016 Handbook.

Thank you,

----------


## pwijaya

> The first edition of NFPA 231 was published in 1972 and there were seven (7) subsequent editions published (total of 8 editions), with the last edition published in 1998.  
> 
> The standard was **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  NFPA 230 had two (2) editions...The 1999 edition and then the 2003 edition.  In 2005 NFPA 230 was also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks DM2 for your attention.
I have 230 - 2003 and I can also open in NFPA website, however, 231 is locked.

Once again thanks.

PaulSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## DM2

> however, 231 is locked.



NFPA 231 isn't "locked", it was just published at a time before NFPA was sending out PDF documents.  I can be purchased older standards **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] but it's not likely worth it

----------


## vpmohammed

check if this version is ok for you
regards

----------


## rubgen

Marty, thanks for all your help and assistance, but I want to know how to access the cloud (Telegram). Could you please help us?

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have given the links to two great channels in Telegram. 
You need the Telegram app installed on your phone to receive an activation code. 
These links will give you a default page with a link to go to if you do not have Telegram. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Group link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

GroupEgpet link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pwijaya

> check if this version is ok for you
> regards



Hi vpmohammed,

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Paul

----------


## gsirin

Hello, anoyone has the NFPA 70 2017 edition ?

----------


## Thiago Fleury

Dear member,

If you have Design, construction, modification, maintenance and decommissioning of filling stations-3rd edition (also known as the Blue Book), please share.... thank you

----------


## Pjotr65

Does someone please have for me: (Madgy?)
NFPA 61 :2017
NFPA 499 :2017
NFPA 654 :2017
NFPA 664 :2017

(I do have earlier versions, so no need to post those)
Thanks for helping me out.

----------


## virtech1

Dear All,

If anybody has the NFPA 70 2017 edition, please share please

----------


## ajay1558

> The below link to the other handbooks requested.  
> 
> I deleted the link to the NFPA 72 handbook above because the copy in this ZIP file has bookmarks.
> 
> Password is "egpet.net" for the ZIP file.
> 
> NFPA 72 - National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code Handbook  2016
> NFPA 79 - Electrical Standard for Industrial Machinery Handbook  2015
> NFPA 80 - Standard for Fire Doors and Other Opening Protectives Handbook  2016
> ...



Dear DM2*
Can you please upload the link to handbooks mentioned  above as even though are downloaded documents could not be opened due to error.
Thanks in advance
Regards

----------


## ajay1558

can anyone please upload the handbooks

----------


## gtpol57

This is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


psw = egpet.netSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## ajay1558

Thanks

----------


## Pjotr65

May I please ask again for these:

Does someone please have for me:
NFPA 61 :2017
NFPA 499 :2017
NFPA 654 :2017
NFPA 664 :2017

(I do have earlier versions* so no need to post those)
Thanks for helping me out.

----------


## ymi2436

NFPA standards hazmat fire & rescue

NFPA 400 - 2016 Hazardous Materials Code
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 471 - 2002 Recommended Practice for Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 472 -2013 Standard for Competence of Responders to Hazardous Materials/Weapons of Mass Destruction Incidents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 473 -2013 Standard for Competencies for EMS Personnel Responding to Hazardous Materials/Weapons of Mass Destruction Incidents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 475 - 2017 Recommended Practice for Organizing* Managing* and Sustaining a Hazardous Materials/Weapons of Mass Destruction Response Program
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1041 - 2012 Standard for Fire Service Instructor Professional Qualifications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 1071 Standard for Emergency Vehicle Technician Professional Qualifications

NFPA 1072 Standard for Hazardous Materials/Weapons of Mass Destruction Emergency Response Personnel Professional Qualifications

NFPA 1250 Recommended Practice in Fire and Emergency Service Organization Risk Management

NFPA 1401 Recommended Practice for Fire Service Training Reports and Records

NFPA 1402 Guide to Building Fire Service Training Centers

NFPA 1403 Standard on Live Fire Training Evolutions

NFPA 1404 Standard for Fire Service Respiratory Protection Training

NFPA 1408 Standard for Training Fire Service Personnel in the Operation* Care* Use* and Maintenance of Thermal Imagers

NFPA 1410 Standard on Training for Emergency Scene Operations

NFPA 1451 Standard for a Fire and Emergency Service Vehicle Operations Training Program

NFPA 1452 Guide for Training Fire Service Personnel to Conduct Community Risk Reduction

NFPA 1521 Standard for Fire Department Safety Officer Professional Qualifications

NFPA 1561 Standard on Emergency Services Incident Management System and Command Safety

NFPA 1670 Standard on Operations and Training for Technical Search and Rescue Incidents

NFPA 1801 Standard on Thermal Imagers for the Fire Service

NFPA 1851 Standard on Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Protective Ensembles for Structural Fire Fighting and Proximity Fire Fighting

NFPA 1852 Standard on Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Open-Circuit Self-Contained Breathing Apparatus (SCBA)

NFPA 1855 Standard for Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Protective Ensembles for Technical Rescue Incidents

NFPA 1901 Standard for Automotive Fire Apparatus

NFPA 1906 Standard for Wildland Fire Apparatus

NFPA 1911 Standard for the Inspection* Maintenance* Testing* and Retirement of In-Service Emergency Vehicles

NFPA 1912 Standard for Fire Apparatus Refurbishing

NFPA 1914 Standard for Testing Fire Department Aerial Devices

NFPA 1915 Standard for Fire Apparatus Preventive Maintenance Program

NFPA 1917 Standard for Automotive Ambulances

NFPA 1991 Standard on Vapor-Protective Ensembles for Hazardous Materials Emergencies

NFPA 1992 Standard on Liquid Splash-Protective Ensembles and Clothing for Hazardous Materials
Emergencies

NFPA 1994 Standard on Protective Ensembles for First Responders to CBRN Terrorism Incidents

thanks a lot

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleages* 
Could somebody* please*upload *NFPA 30B:2015 Code For The Manufacture And Storage Of Aerosol Products*
Thanks in advance

----------


## a_elgazar2007

please i need 
nfpa 96 * 2017  handbook

----------


## ymi2436

NFPA 30 B

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dawid1792

Can anyone share:
1. NFPA 58: LP-Gas Code Handbook (2017 Edition)
2. NFPA 30 and NFPA 30A: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code Handbook (2015 Edition)

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DM2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DM2

There is not NFPA 96 Handbook

----------


## micaziv

Best regards for DM2! Thanks

----------


## USFishin

Anyone have NFPA 72 2010 edition? I've only seen newer and older versions posted.

----------


## thongnhatpl

> Anyone have NFPA 72 2010 edition? I've only seen newer and older versions posted.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


have fun* sir.See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## safetypartha

Dear USFishin*

----------


## safetypartha

Already in EGPET.Net NFPA72 2016 is shared. The file size is 27 mb. which could not be uploaded here.

----------


## safetypartha

NFPA 72 2016
u can download from :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## USFishin

I can't get the link to open for the 2010 version above.

----------


## thongnhatpl

> I can't get the link to open for the 2010 version above.



The link still work sir* but if you can't get* try to this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## USFishin

Still just getting 404 errors on both of those links. Anyone else able to access them?

Edit: I was able to get it to work. Thanks!

----------


## efendibey

You can find my NFPA archive at below link. I have been missing below standards. If someone can help me we can complete the list.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3PCY/nRQ7HhgRS

MISSING STANDARDS
NFPA 46	Recommended Safe Practice for Storage of Forest Products
NFPA 57	Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code
NFPA 69	Standard on Explosion Prevention Systems
NFPA 70A	National Electrical Code Requirements for One- and Two-Family Dwellings
NFPA 86	Standard for Ovens and Furnaces
NFPA 86C	Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using a Special Processing Atmosphere
NFPA 86D	Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using Vacuum as an Atmosphere
NFPA 88B	Standard for Repair Garages
NFPA 92	Standard for Smoke Control Systems
NFPA 92A	Standard for Smoke-Control Systems Utilizing Barriers and Pressure Differences
NFPA 92B	Standard for Smoke Management Systems in Malls* Atria* and Large Spaces
NFPA 99	Health Care Facilities Code
NFPA 170	Standard for Fire Safety and Emergency Symbols
NFPA 204	Standard for Smoke and Heat Venting
NFPA 225	Model Manufactured Home Installation Standard
NFPA 231	Standard for General Storage
NFPA 231C	Standard for Rack Storage of Materials
NFPA 231E	Recommended Practice for the Storage of Baled Cotton
NFPA 231F	Standard for the Storage of Roll Paper
NFPA 232A	Guide for Fire Protection for Archives and Records Centers
NFPA 261	Standard Method of Test for Determining Resistance of Mock-Up Upholstered Furniture Material Assemblies to Ignition by Smoldering Cigarettes
NFPA 277	Standard Methods of Tests for Evaluating Fire and Ignition Resistance of Upholstered Furniture Using a Flaming Ignition Source
NFPA 297	Guide on Principles and Practices for Communications Systems
NFPA 298	Standard on Foam Chemicals for Wildland Fire Control
NFPA 306	Standard for the Control of Gas Hazards on Vessels
NFPA 328	Recommended Practice for the Control of Flammable and Combustible Liquids and Gases in Manholes* Sewers* and Similar Underground Structures
NFPA 385	Standard for Tank Vehicles for Flammable and Combustible Liquids
NFPA 386	Standard for Portable Shipping Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids
NFPA 423	Standard for Construction and Protection of Aircraft Engine Test Facilities
NFPA 451	Guide for Fire Based Community Healthcare Providers
NFPA 475	Recommended Practice for Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents/Weapons of Mass Destruction
NFPA 496	Standard for Purged and Pressurized Enclosures for Electrical Equipment
NFPA 501A	Standard for Fire Safety Criteria for Manufactured Home Installations* Sites* and Communities
NFPA 513	Standard for Motor Freight Terminals
NFPA 650	Standard for Pneumatic Conveying Systems for Handling Combustible Particulate Solids
NFPA 655	Standard for Prevention of Sulfur Fires and Explosions
NFPA 770	Standard on Hybrid (Water and Inert Gas) Fire Extinguishing Systems
NFPA 790	Standard for Competency of Third-Party Field Evaluation Bodies
NFPA 791	Recommended Practice and Procedures for Unlabeled Electrical Equipment Evaluation
NFPA 851	Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Hydroelectric Generating Plants
NFPA 900	Building Energy Code
NFPA 902	Fire Reporting Field Incident Guide
NFPA 909	Code for the Protection of Cultural Resource Properties - Museums* Libraries* and Places of Worship
NFPA 921	Guide for Fire and Explosion Investigations
NFPA 950	Standard for Data Development and Exchange for the Fire Service
NFPA 1031	Standard for Professional Qualifications for Fire Inspector and Plan Examiner
NFPA 1061	Professional Qualifications for Public Safety Telecommunications Personnel
NFPA 1072	Standard for Hazardous Materials/Weapons of Mass Destruction Emergency Response Personnel Professional Qualifications
NFPA 1091	Standard for Traffic Control Incident Management Professional Qualifications
PYR 1128	Standard Method of Fire Test for Flame Breaks
PYR 1129	Standard Method of Fire Test for Covered Fuse on Consumer Fireworks
NFPA 1231	Standard on Water Supplies for Suburban and Rural Fire Fighting
NFPA 1300	Standard for Community Risk Reduction (CRR) Plan
NFPA 1408	Standard for Training Fire Service Personnel in the Operation* Care* Use* and Maintenance of Thermal Imagerss
NFPA 1616	Standard for Mass Evacuation and Sheltering
NFPA 1670	Standard on Operations and Training for Technical Search and Rescue Incidents
NFPA 1700	Guide for Structural Fire Fighting
NFPA 1802	Standard on Personal Portable (Hand-Held) Two-Way Radio Communications Devices for Use by Emergency Services Personnel in the Hazard Zone
NFPA 1858	Standard on Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Life Safety Rope and Equipment for Emergency Services
NFPA 1877	Standard on Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Wildland Fire Fighting Clothing and Equipment
NFPA 1937	Standard for the Selection* Care* and Maintenance of Rescue Tools
NFPA 1986	Standard on Respiratory Protection Equipment for Technical and Tactical Operations
NFPA 1987	Standard on Combination Unit Respirator Systems for Tactical and Technical Operations
NFPA 1991	Standard on Vapor-Protective Ensembles for Hazardous Materials Emergencies
NFPA 2001	Standard on Clean Agent Fire Extinguishing Systems
NFPA 2113	Standard on Selection* Care* Use* and Maintenance of Flame-Resistant Garments for Protection of Industrial Personnel Against Short-Duration Thermal Exposures

----------


## smrsmr

thanks s.....................

----------


## Arpit007

Require NFPA 10 2014... Thanks in advance..

----------


## abraxas

Tanks!! comrader!

----------


## LIMLIM

Anyone have NFPA 101 2012 Edition Handbook?

----------


## aebwxc

Does anyone have copies of either of these standards? 

NFPA 61 (2017 ed) - Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions in
Agricultural and Food Processing Facilities 
NFPA 77 (2014 ed) - Recommended Practice on Static Electricty



Thank you in advance!See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## thongnhatpl

> Does anyone have copies of either of these standards? 
> 
> NFPA 61 (2017 ed) - Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions in
> Agricultural and Food Processing Facilities 
> NFPA 77 (2014 ed) - Recommended Practice on Static Electricty
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Here you are* sir.

----------


## thongnhatpl

This is link of NFPA 77.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aebwxc

> Here you are* sir.



Thank you very much!

----------


## thongnhatpl

> Thank you very much!



You are welcome* sir.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

[quote=arpit007;348174]require nfpa 10 2014... Thanks in advance..


nfpa 10 2013 amd 1 2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Anyone have NFPA 101 2012 Edition Handbook?



I can provide you 2015* Do you need it?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yap

Please reupload. 

The link is dead. 

Thank you in advance.

edit: sorry* found another with working link.

----------


## LIMLIM

I am looking for the following codes.

NFPA 101 -2018 Edition and Handbook
NFPA 99 - 2018 Edition and Handbook
NFPA 70(NEC) 2017 Edition Handbook
Thank you for your time.

----------


## carinosa

Hello.  For some reason the link does not redirect to the website.  I tried copying and pasting the links but it looks as if its missing text.  Could you provide the entire link for both NFPA 30B and the Errata.  Thanks in advance!

----------


## carinosa

> NFPA 30 B
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hello. For some reason the link does not redirect to the website. I tried copying and pasting the links but it looks as if its missing text. Could you provide the entire link for both NFPA 30B and the Errata. Thanks in advance!

----------


## carinosa

Would anyone have copies of the current versions of NFPA 497, 499 and 30B?  Thanks in advance!

----------


## Dawid1792

Can anyone share:
1. NFPA 2001: Standard on Clean Agent Fire Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)


2. NFPA 12: Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## virtech1

find attached.

----------


## Mikepehli

any more 2018 edition?
Can you upload them?

tks in advance

----------


## sauro

Visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for more 2018 standards

----------


## piolo

can someone share a copy of NFPA 5000 - 2018 edition?  tnx

----------


## blue8909

Hello,everybody
Could you share the NFPA 430 to me ?

Thank you very much

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro,
Any one have NFPA 2 2016, Hydrogen Technology code 
Pl, Share.
Thanks

----------


## ericjp

Does anyone can share latest NFPA 56?
Thank you so much.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Does anyone can share latest NFPA 56?
> Thank you so much.



I have 2014, do you want it?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Bro,
> Any one have NFPA 2 2016, Hydrogen Technology code 
> Pl, Share.
> Thanks



Dear friend 
Send me an email and request it.
moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## mohsenkalantar

I have 2004, if you want it , send me email

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Does anyone can share latest NFPA 56?
> Thank you so much.



send me an email. moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## f81aa

> send me an email. moh.kalantar@gmail.com



Hi mohsenkalantar, please share for everybody

RegardsSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## ericjp

> I have 2014, do you want it?



NFPA 56 (2014) is fine, would you share it?
Thank you so much

----------


## bullseye

anyone has the NFPA 13:2016 version?

thank you in advance

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi Dear Friend
the files are more than 14 MB. I can't attach here.
I think there is some error in site, I can't delete or upload any file.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Does anyone can share latest NFPA 56?
> Thank you so much.



Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> NFPA 56 (2014) is fine, would you share it?
> Thank you so much



I snet it in previous Message

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Bro,
> Any one have NFPA 2 2016, Hydrogen Technology code 
> Pl, Share.
> Thanks



Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> can someone share a copy of NFPA 5000 - 2018 edition?  tnx



Hi
2015 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2018 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hello,everybody
> Could you share the NFPA 430 to me ?
> 
> Thank you very much



Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## f81aa

> Hi
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thank God



mohsenkalantar:

Thanks for all your posts. Very good

Regards

----------


## kskase

NFPA 12 2018ed


Anyone have NFPA 170-2018, 850-2015? Please kindly share.

----------


## piolo

tnk God. this is really a big help. tnx alot

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share NFPA 1072 - 2017
thank you in advance

----------


## bullseye

> Hi 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thank God



Thank you very much!!

----------


## Dawid1792

Can anyone share:
1. NFPA 17: Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
2. NFPA 17A: Standard for Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
3. NFPA 22: Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection (2018 Edition)
4. NFPA 30: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code (2018 Edition)
5. NFPA 33: Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials (2018 Edition)
6. NFPA 54: National Fuel Gas Code Handbook (2018 Edition)

Thanks!

----------


## joyear_83

Hi, mate
NFPA 30 2018
NFPA 45 2018

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

> Hi, mate
> NFPA 30 2018
> NFPA 45 2018
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi joyear_83:

Ive downloaded twice the file but I couldnt open it. This message popped: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged.

I dont know if other members have had the same problem.

Regards

----------


## kskase

> Hi joyear_83:
> 
> Ive downloaded twice the file but I couldnt open it. This message popped: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged.
> 
> I dont know if other members have had the same problem.
> 
> Regards



His attached are NFPA30 and 54. (NFPA 45)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Anyone have NFPA 170-2018, 850-2015? I saw them on dead thread but already expired.
Please kindly share.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Friends
> Please share NFPA 1072 - 2017
> thank you in advance



Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> NFPA 12 2018ed
> 
> 
> Anyone have NFPA 170-2018, 850-2015? Please kindly share.



Hi Dear Friend
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank God

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Can anyone share:
> 1. NFPA 17: Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
> 2. NFPA 17A: Standard for Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
> 3. NFPA 22: Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection (2018 Edition)
> 4. NFPA 30: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code (2018 Edition)
> 5. NFPA 33: Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials (2018 Edition)
> 6. NFPA 54: National Fuel Gas Code Handbook (2018 Edition)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi
NFPA 22: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 30: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 33: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA 54: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank God

----------


## safetypartha

Dear mohsenkalantar,
Dude the link is dead, could you upload again please.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

which link?

----------


## fridhi.m

> Can anyone share:
> 1. NFPA 17: Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
> 2. NFPA 17A: Standard for Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems (2018 Edition)
> 3. NFPA 22: Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection (2018 Edition)
> 4. NFPA 30: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code (2018 Edition)
> 5. NFPA 33: Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials (2018 Edition)
> 
> 
> 6. NFPA 54: National Fuel Gas Code Handbook (2018 Edition)
> ...



NFPA 17, Edition 2017: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## fridhi.m

Hi friend 

NFPA 17, Edition 2017: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fridhi.m

Hi friend 

NFPA 17, Edition 2017: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody post the following NFPA codes: 
2018 edition: 259, 261, 495, 1500, 2112;
2015 edition: 265, 850, 914, 950, 1091, 1408
2007 edition: 664, 1582.
NPFA handbooks: 3(2018), 4(2018), 1911(2017), 13 (2007), 25 (2011 and 2014 editions).

Thank you very much in advance

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody post the following NFPA codes: 
2018 edition: 259, 261, 495, 1500, 2112;
2015 edition: 265, 850, 914, 950, 1091, 1408
2007 edition: 664, 1582.
NPFA handbooks: 3(2018), 4(2018), 1911(2017), 13 (2007), 25 (2011 and 2014 editions).

Thank you very much in advance

----------


## Krivitski

Dear freinds,
Some last NPFA codes can be found in the folowwing web-site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 
Good luck

----------


## Krivitski

Need the following NFPA codes of 2018 year edition:
473, 495, 498, 505, 703, 705, 730, 790, 791, 1500, 1855, 1964, 1971, 1994, 1999, 2112. I will be very grateful for sharing these codes.

----------


## Krivitski

Need the following NFPA codes of 2018 year edition:
473, 495, 498, 505, 703, 705, 730, 790, 791, 1500, 1855, 1964, 1971, 1994, 1999, 2112. I will be very grateful for sharing these codes.

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody upload NFPA 1962 and 1964 (edition 2018)?

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody provide the link to the following NFPA handbooks:
3H-2018, 4H-2018, 13D/13RH-2010 and 2013, 25H-2014, 45H-2015, 52H-2013, 54H-2018, 80H-2013, 99H-2012, 96H-2017,1600H-2016, 1911H-2017? Thanks.

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody share the following NPFA codes and hadbooks:
NFPA 18-2017, NFPA 18A-2017, NFPA 36-2017, NFPA 225-2017, NFPA 232-2017,
NFPA 900-2016, NFPA 1984-2016, NFPA 1991-2016,
NFPA 1408-2015
NFPA 70B-2013,
NFPA 3-2012 and NFPA 4-2012.

Handbooks: 1H-2009, 3H-2018, 4H-2018, 20H-2013, 45H-2015, 52H-2013, 55H-2010, 96H-2017, 101AH-2013, 1911H-2017.

----------


## baygiotuilaai

Could anybody upload NFPA 87 (edition 2018)?

----------


## micaziv

Dear Krivitski, you can find (almost) all of the requested NFPA standards on the web site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  which you posted on #294. Just download file "National Fire Codes Set 2018" and enjoy.  :Victorious: 

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## tewes

Can somebody upload NFPA 654 - 2017 edition ?

----------


## thongnhatpl

> Can somebody upload NFPA 654 - 2017 edition ?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] From standard sharing group 1 with love

----------


## micaziv

Does anyone have standard NFPA 77:2019? Please share...
Thanks

----------


## Nakar

Can somebody upload NFPA 68 - 2018 edition ?
Thanks

----------


## thongnhatpl

> Can somebody upload NFPA 68 - 2018 edition ?
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], from Stadard Sharing Group 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot thongnhatpl!

----------


## paiteu

Thanks

----------


## ahmad24

Anyone please share nfpa-77- 2019

----------


## RoundOne

Please, someone can share NFPA 13 - 2019.
Tanks.

----------


## ELDAR NDT

Send me your mail...i. Have thİs doc.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend ELDAR NDT
Please send NFPA 13 - 2019 & NFPA-77- 2019 to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## micaziv

Dear ELDAR NDT,
Please send NFPA-77- 2019 to micaziv@gmail.com


Thanks a lotSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## rubgen

Dear Friend ELDAR NDT
Please send NFPA 13 - 2019 & NFPA-77- 2019 to rubgen@uol.com.br
Thank you in advance

----------


## ismailsultan

Thx.

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Thank you for all the help.
> Can anyone please share latest version of NFPA 1961, 1962, 1963 please? Many thanks!



 :Encouragement:  1963 
I CAN NOT HERE HERE DOWNLOAD ... WRITE YOUR MAIL

----------


## ismailsultan

Dear Eldar. 
Thank you so much for all the help. Really appreciate it. 
Just got 1963 as well. So all cool now. 

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks thongnhatpl

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
Does somebody have for sharing this standard?
*NFPA 45-2015 Standard on Fire Protection for Laboratories Using Chemicals"*

----------


## japeco

could share the standards NFPA 400, NFPA 490, NFPA 495 please

----------


## japeco

Could share NFPA 400-2016 please.

----------


## rubgen

I hope it helps!

----------


## racp12

Mr. rubgen,
Thank you very much for this valuable standard.

----------


## ELDAR NDT

[QUOTE=japeco;369333]Could share NFPA 400-2016 please.[/QUOTİ

İ HAVE NFPA 400-2019 ......WRITE YOU MAIL

----------


## ezzat

ezzatmonem@yahoo.com

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## micaziv

Dear ELDAR NDT,
Please send NFPA 400-2019 to micaziv@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## qmqs

Tank you very much.

----------


## umcad

Hello Forumers,

Can anyone please share the following NFPA docs?

*NFPA 13, 2019* Standard For The Installation Of Sprinkler Systems

*NFPA 16, 2019* Standard For The Installation Of Foam-Water Sprinkler And Foam-Water Spray Systems

*NFPA 20, 2019* Standard For The Installation Of Stationary Pumps For Fire Protection

Thanks a lot!

----------


## CChris

Hello collegues, anyone who has NFPA 3000 (Standard for an Active Shooter/Hostile Event Response (ASHER) Program) available?

----------


## oilmanAli

> Hello collegues, anyone who has NFPA 3000 (Standard for an Active Shooter/Hostile Event Response (ASHER) Program) available?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CChris

Oilman many thx. Great help.

----------


## micaziv

Many thanks Mr. oilmanAli! You are the boss!

----------


## ahmetbelek

Dear ELDAR NDT
Please send NFPA-77- 2019 to ahmetbelek1@hotmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## hardcanuck

Can anyone send me NFPA-77-2019

jameslarocque@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## luis antonio

Hello 

Please, has somebody the NFPA 61, 2020 edition?, can he share it?


Thank you very much.

----------


## ozeri2

Thank you!

----------


## rltomkinson

Thanks for sharing!

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## rokan123

Anyone have NFPA2001 and NFPA11?Kindly share in this post.

Regards,

Rokan

----------


## rrevetti

Hi there!

Please, has anybody the NFPA 70, 2020 edition?, could you share it?


Thank you in advance

----------


## pjulio

Thank you DM2. It was very usefull!!!!

----------


## Tusha

here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## viskzsenior

Hi!
Does anyone have NFPA 230?

Please send to viskzsenior@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## rrevetti

Hello! Here NFPA 230 - 2003 version
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Hi!
> Does anyone have NFPA 230?
> 
> Please send to viskzsenior@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

Thanks rrevetti

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much Tusha!

----------


## gs153

hello friends, please upload* NFPA- 25 (2020 edition)  Standard guide for the inspection, testing, and maintenance of water-based fire protection systems*.
regards,

----------


## Tusha

> hello friends, please upload* NFPA- 25 (2020 edition)  Standard guide for the inspection, testing, and maintenance of water-based fire protection systems*.
> regards,



here is the link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Peejay

> here is the link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Tusha please re-upload because error coming like this "File Download Blocked
The file you attempted to download has been previously claimed by a copyright holder through a valid DMCA request and cannot be downloaded."

----------


## Tusha

> Tusha please re-upload because error coming like this "File Download Blocked
> The file you attempted to download has been previously claimed by a copyright holder through a valid DMCA request and cannot be downloaded."



Hi Peejay. I checked the link and it is working fine. But no worries. Here is the new link. Let me know if this works.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Peejay

> Hi Peejay. I checked the link and it is working fine. But no worries. Here is the new link. Let me know if this works.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello Tusha,

Still having the same problem. I tried to open it in "incognito" mode but still not allowed to download. It will be much appreciated if you have any other file sharing site to upload your file. Sorry for inconvenience.

----------


## Tusha

> Hello Tusha,
> 
> Still having the same problem. I tried to open it in "incognito" mode but still not allowed to download. It will be much appreciated if you have any other file sharing site to upload your file. Sorry for inconvenience.



Share your email Id. Will send on that.

----------


## christian50

Hi Guys. Anyone got NFPA 13 (2019)? Would appreciate if you could share.

----------


## Tusha

> Hi Guys. Anyone got NFPA 13 (2019)? Would appreciate if you could share.



Did you check here?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Peejay

> Share your email Id. Will send on that.



izhi14@gmail.com

Thank you so much Tusha.

----------


## gs153

Many thanks, Tusha. You have been a great help.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Tusha please re-upload because error coming like this "File Download Blocked
> The file you attempted to download has been previously claimed by a copyright holder through a valid DMCA request and cannot be downloaded."



Hi, send me your email

----------


## Peejay

> Share your email Id. Will send on that.



Thanks again Tusha. By the way if ever you have also a copy of ANSI NETA ATS 2017 please share I already check other threads but links are dead now. Here is my email ID: izhi14@gmail.com

----------


## Naya

NFPA 170 needed urgently...thanks in advance

----------


## Tusha

> NFPA 170 needed urgently...thanks in advance



Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Naya

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you Tusha :Smile:

----------


## yonish

Does anybody have NFPA 30 Handbook and the National Fire Code Set -2020.

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> find attached.



please email to me at fzlengineeringwork@gmail.com

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> 1963 
> I CAN NOT HERE HERE DOWNLOAD ... WRITE YOUR MAIL



Hai Friend,
Please email to me NFPA 1961 to NFPA 1963
fzlengineeringwork@gmail.com

----------


## larofa79

Pls, i need NFPA 400-2019. larofa79@yahoo.com.br

----------


## aprk_paul

Please re-upload NFPA 2001 (2018)

----------


## Tusha

> im searching for
> 
> NFPA 16, 2019 Standard For The Installation Of Foam-Water Sprinkler And Foam-Water Spray Systems
> 
> any help please
> 
> thank you



here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## noelnelson

Hi legends, does anyone have NFPA-13 2019 edition?

----------


## noelnelson

legends, Cant download from the link provided above for NFPA-13 2019. Tusha can you sent the same to my mail id if possible? noelnelsonpereira@gmail.com

----------


## noelnelson

Thank you so much, the link is working fine and received mail as well . thank you Miomir

----------


## nishan

Hi Can you please share 
1) NFPA 30B_2015 for Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products
2) NFPA499_2017
Thanks in Advance.

----------


## pwijaya

Here are the links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
30B 2015 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## onur

Hello friends, 

Does anyone have NFPA  11 and 30 - 2021 Edition? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Pdmslove

Hello friends,



Does anyone have NFPA 13, Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook 2019?

Thanks in advance.See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks so much !

----------


## elpelaracing

Dear All, Thank you very much for sharing.
Please need NFPA 30B 2019 edition for Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products

Many thanks colleagues

----------


## pwijaya

The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

> The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you pwijaya

----------


## elpelaracing

> The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> The link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks pwijaya!!!!

----------


## simonthaon

Hi everyone, does anybody have the latest versions of NFPA 600 and NFPA 1081? Thanks in advance

----------


## Tusha

> Hi everyone, does anybody have the latest versions of NFPA 600 and NFPA 1081? Thanks in advance



here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zubair267

> here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks.....

----------


## lycanth12

hellow everybody, can someone provide me latest NFPA 92 about smoke control system? thank you all

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Tusa can you reshare the same the link expired.

----------


## nandy70

Here is the link for NFPA 92-2021
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks Nandy70

See More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## Abo Khaled

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Join this link for all NFPA updated

----------


## f81aa

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Join this link for all NFPA updated



Abo Khaled, thank you

----------


## lycanth12

> Here is the link for NFPA 92-2021
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you very much buddy, I hope u are well as always

----------


## pimeg337

Fire Protection Handbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Davidrodzz

Hi, anybody can share 70E 2021?

----------


## zubair267

> Hi, anybody can share 70E 2021?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## explosion

I am looking for NFPA RP 497. 2021 version, in readable pdf, not pictures so to search within the document.
Anybody out there who can help please?
Thank you, stay safe,

explosion

----------


## mediacatalogo

Hi everyone, does anybody have the latest versions of NFPA 2?  Thanks in advance

----------


## micaziv

Dear mediacatalogo you can find it here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kicsrules

Does anyone have NFPA 11 ?? please

----------


## USFishin

Anyone have a copy of NFPA 99 2018 Handbook they're willing to share?

----------


## yonish

Dear all,

CAn anyone share the NFPA 101 - 2021 handbook

its urgent guys



ThanksSee More: NFPA codes & standards Requests

----------


## safetypartha

Dear explosion!!
Pl get the "NFPA 497 : Recommended Practice for the Classification of Flammable Liquids, Gases, or Vapors and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas 2021 Edition" from the following link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

